# Dubai Visa Renewal Process Delays - Security!



## inDXB (Mar 18, 2013)

Submitted my renewal application with all the required bits and pieces (medical report etc..) through the company’s PRO – that was 3 weeks ago.

Immigrations state my renewal application is with Security.

Has anyone had similar experiences?

Cheers.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

inDXB said:


> Submitted my renewal application with all the required bits and pieces (medical report etc..) through the company’s PRO – that was 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Immigrations state my renewal application is with Security.
> 
> ...


It means that someone is being lazy ...


----------



## ik4u (Apr 26, 2013)

inDXB said:


> Submitted my renewal application with all the required bits and pieces (medical report etc..) through the company’s PRO – that was 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Immigrations state my renewal application is with Security.
> 
> ...


I have the similar issue. Has yours been resolved...where u called for an interview


----------

